# It's winter! Babywearing Jackets?



## fairymom

It's getting cold here and I'm in need of a coat to fit babybelly, but would like to use it awhile so am thinking a babywearing coat may be best. I can't find any good links to stores that make/sell them. Does anyone have a good link?

I'd like fleece- coat or vest, XL or 1XL. Help.


----------



## C-Charm

This is the one I'm thinking of getting: http://www.suseskinder.com/


----------



## junipervt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C-Charm* 
This is the one I'm thinking of getting: http://www.suseskinder.com/

I have an older version of that one & LOVE it!


----------



## ChetMC

I have a kinder coat. I really, really like it. I wish that the fleece attached a little differently, but it's a very minor complaint.

They are expensive, but they save you from needing to buy outwear for your baby. When you figure that it's a coat for two people it doesn't seem do bad.


----------



## redvlagrl

I made a BW coat from a wool coat. I undid the yoke seam at the back, added gussets made from the belt (so the fabric matched but you could just buy some) and then bound the hole. Works fine.

You can also buy an iversized coat and wear your LO inside it. On the front you just zip it around you both. On the back, you'll pull the neck back and wear a scarf.

I also have an amauti which is the ultimate.


----------



## ChetMC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redvlagrl* 
I made a BW coat from a wool coat. I undid the yoke seam at the back, added gussets made from the belt (so the fabric matched but you could just buy some) and then bound the hole. Works fine.

You can also buy an iversized coat and wear your LO inside it. On the front you just zip it around you both. On the back, you'll pull the neck back and wear a scarf.

I also have an amauti which is the ultimate.

What do you wear in the rain?


----------



## redvlagrl

I use an umbrella in the rain. But it's not particularly rainy here. If I lived in the PNW/BC then I would probably do the same (make a BW jacket) out of something waterproof like a soft shell or something.


----------



## Thandiwe

I just purchased fleece in two fabrics that I am going to stitch together a "blanket" type cover for my Beco. I am going to elasticize the bottom and two sides. At the top, I am going to seal it and then use a pair of mitten clips to attach it to the Beco on the top. Anyone else do anything similar?


----------



## ABO Mama

I found this, which I think is similar to what you are making, Thandiwe, but in wool.


----------



## vegankelly

I just made something similar to this:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/44/12...cc99a8915a.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/36/12...d4aab79635.jpg

Instructions are at:
http://thepurebaby.blogspot.com/2010...pure-baby.html

http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/s...bywearing+coat
(requires free registration to view forums).

http://paxye.com/blog/diy-babywearing-coat/

My tips:
-read all the different sets of instructions (each contributes something different)
-start with a coat that fits over baby in a front carry (2 sizes up from normal)
-sew panels from BOTTOM up, leaving a bit of extra fabric at top and bottom

I will be making another one and posting pics and a tute when I get around to it. Hopefully before the snow!


----------



## bandyr

We found a Wms. size 3X fleece jacket for sell on LLBean. DH got out the x-acto knife and slit a hole in the back. Perfect! It fits both of us and we've used it for five seasons so far, three or four of which were in Michigan and Ohio. It's big enough that we can wear a smaller baby in a front carry zipped in with us, and through toddler in a back carry. The fleece doesn't run or tear easily. And it was so cheap. I think the jacket was only $30.


----------



## rad

We have 2 Susekinder coats and love them. They were pricey but since DH and I both BW during the winter months, it's worth it. Plus they've taken us thoruhg several babies so they were a good purchase.


----------



## cteeft

I have a Kinder Coat that i am trying to find a good home for. It is gently used, black with sky blue fleece (XL).

I am selling it for $40. Let me know if you are interested. [email protected]


----------



## P.J.

I got this one: http://www.wrapyourbaby.com/mamajacket.html It's wool and has a babywearing insert which zips into either the front or the back, and I like that I can wear it as a normal coat when I'm not carrying DS. It also has an optional pregnancy insert (costs extra), so it can go from a maternity coat to a babywearing coat to a regular winter coat. It's not cheap, but I got it as a gift and I would say it may even be worth the money if you get so much use out of it. I love mine!


----------



## margarettim

I bought a Suse Kinder coat recently. I like the design - feels like a normal outdoor jacket. The sleeves of the fleece insert are a bit too long, so that they poke out from underneath the shell, but this can be an assett, as it keeps your wrists and hands warm. The drawback is that I am not able to zip it up completly if worn without the baby, my neck is left exposed. When my baby is on the front (she is 20 pound) and is wearing only light indoor clothing, I can zip her in completely, when she is asleep, which is great. However, it gets cold where I live (Alberta), so I have to bundle her up, for sure the upper body as she likes to have her arms out when awake. If DD wears a T shirt, a thin cardigan and an outer shell jacket and a warm hat I am no longer able to zip her in. The extra layers of clothing take the precious space...So in this respect the jacket is a bit of a disappointment. It would be great if the front panel was wider. Still, it is fit for purpose, just has some flaws.

So in the future, I will try to do some DIY - use a regular outdoor jacket plus make a wide zip in front insert with a large hood to protect the kid from the elements.


----------



## moxie101

I love my babyWAWL! It is a waterproof, windproof coat insert that zips into my jacket. I live in Minnesota, and I rarely have to bundle DS with too many layers. I just pop him into my Ergo and zip my babyWAWL around him, and we are good to go! I can wear it with most of my coats, so it is adaptable for any season, and it works in my husband's coat, too. AND, best of all, it doesn't cost an arm and a leg. I think it's less than $50. Some of the baby wearing coats are gorgeous, but I just couldn't justify the expense...


----------



## amothersgaze

I really like the idea of the baby WAWL. Where can I buy one?


----------



## amothersgaze

sorry, it posted twice for some reason


----------



## kbvr

I love my Kindercoat.....I wear it with my 28lb daughter still, and even if she is all bundled up I am able to still fit her in. The coat has panels to zip in for front, back and side carrys, you can zip the fleece jacket in onr leave it out and wear either just the waterproof shell in the spring or just the fleece jackets.


----------



## Petite Mama

I just bought this: http://www.tivolicouture.com/Mommys-Hug-Carrier-Cover/Mommys-Hug-Carrier-Cover-in-London.htm

The "London" is supposedly the warmest. Used it for the first time today. I think I would have preferred a giant coat but I found this at a nearby store--didn't want to purchase anything unless I got to try it out first.


----------



## Sami2011

How are you finding the London cover? We own their lighter version, and love it due to the wind and water resistant outer and fleecy lining. Keeps my baby warm and protected. Love the detachable hood feature and the collar we can raise to shield from wind too. I can dress the way I normally would without having to invest in over-sized unflattering coats or jackets.


----------



## Petite Mama

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Sami2011*
> 
> How are you finding the London cover? We own their lighter version, and love it due to the wind and water resistant outer and fleecy lining. Keeps my baby warm and protected. Love the detachable hood feature and the collar we can raise to shield from wind too. I can dress the way I normally would without having to invest in over-sized unflattering coats or jackets.


So far so good! I've actually only used it once, just yesterday to cut down our xmas tree. We live in Chicago but it hadn't been cold enough to use it until now. DD fell asleep right away & didn't seem bothered by it. It didn't cover her hands as well as I would have hoped. She's 4 months so this is her first winter. I don't remember a collar on mine... but the hood seemed to block the wind. Where exactly is the collar?


----------



## Sami2011

If you are in Chicago, the mommy's hug cover is perfect for you guys! It is tough to keep little hands inside especially when they always want to explore, reach out. As far as the collar, the snaps for the hood are positioned just around and below the collar.

What I like even more about this product is that we can also use it with a stroller and with a car seat, pretty much wherever a blanket is needed for added value if you know what I mean


----------



## cstamp

I've been wearing my maternity coat and it's been great for front carrying. If you still have yours, see how it works maybe before buying anything else?


----------



## Sordina

I have a Mama Butterfly fleece, and it is wonderful! I wear it almost every day from fall through mid-spring. It's very warm, very soft, and still fits over my 18-month-old. I can't say enough wonderful things about this. Compared to others I've tried, it's also easy to get on and off. Baby loves it too. The part where his head comes out has snaps so it can be fairly snug and keep him warm, but lately he's gotten more squirmy, so I don't snap it, and he loves to pop his arms out and point at things!

http://www.mamabutterfly.de/index.php?language=en&cat=c1_Mama-Baby-Fleece.html


----------



## saralm

I have a fleece with an elastic bottom from REI that works really well.


----------



## moxie101

You can buy them at www.babywawl.com.


----------



## KeanusMomma

If I were to take walks outdoors or go to football games, etc., I'd need something more, but so far I have worn my newborn with arm warmers on me, hat on her, and a good warm scarf around my neck and wrapped around her. Jackets make my ring, pouch, and wrap slings bunch up at the shoulders, so i've just given up on that. Sometimes I'll wrap a blanket around dd on the outside of the sling and even tuck it in to be hands free.


----------



## MichelleZB

There's also the M coat! http://themcoat.com/


----------



## foolishship

I have an M Coat and a Suse's Kinder Deluxe coat (I actually sell the Suse's coats--the only retailer on the west coast of Canada!). I like the Suse's better. I live in a wet climate, though. I think the M Coat would be better in somewhere snowy--it doesn't hold up well to rain. And my 1 year old is getting too big for the insert in the M Coat, and also for being worn on my front for long walks (phew!! she's 30 pounds). The Suse's Kinder lets me put her on my back and then the coat over top--and I can even do it without any help (though help does make it easier).

The way I see it a $200 Kinder Coat is still less than what you'd pay (here, at least) for a comparable sport coat (ie. Columbia jacket) that has the fleece/shell separateable. I think it's a good investment.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

there are lots of jackets made in Russia and Ukraine. lots of choices! however i've ordered a babywearing panel that i can snap onto any jacket i want. the website is in russian, but you'll get the idea: http://www.guslenok.ru/shop/slingovstavka/

we are due in January, so haven't tried it yet obviously, but people seem to really like it


----------



## Petite Mama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlwaysPraying*
> 
> there are lots of jackets made in Russia and Ukraine. lots of choices! however i've ordered a babywearing panel that i can snap onto any jacket i want. the website is in russian, but you'll get the idea: http://www.guslenok.ru/shop/slingovstavka/
> 
> we are due in January, so haven't tried it yet obviously, but people seem to really like it


That looks great! I guess you speak Russian?? I went to the site & didn't see any info in English.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petite Mama*
> 
> That looks great! I guess you speak Russian?? I went to the site & didn't see any info in English.


Yep i do speak Russian. It is a hot season for them right now, i had to wait 2 weeks for my order to be tailored. haven't received it yet, but it's on its way will do a mini-review after. i can help you out with translation if you need anything lemme know


----------



## Minomana Babywearing Coat

*Check out these new Softshell Babywearing coats*



fairymom said:


> It's getting cold here and I'm in need of a coat to fit babybelly, but would like to use it awhile so am thinking a babywearing coat may be best. I can't find any good links to stores that make/sell them. Does anyone have a good link?
> 
> I'd like fleece- coat or vest, XL or 1XL. Help.


Hi There,

We just released our new Minomana® Babywearing Coats. Our wearing coat is the most popular one in The Netherlands so now we decided to go abroad. Just google for Minomana.

Happy Baby Wearing to all of you!

Best regards,

Andrea:grin:


----------

